
HTTP/3 – lowdown on the fast new UDP-based protocol - brianjackson
https://kinsta.com/blog/http3/
======
pwg
How does this differ from what is provided by SCTP?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Protocol)

~~~
wmf
SCTP doesn't work on Windows and doesn't pass through NATs. You could layer
TLS over SCTP but QUIC has integrated always-on crypto and anti-ossification
protection. The SCTP four-way handshake is presumably slower than TCP while
QUIC supports 0-RTT mode.

